
Wikipedia: The strange case of the wandering semicolon - davidgerard
https://jdlrobson.com/posts/2020-01-14_wikipedia--the-strange-case-of-the-wandering-semicolon-10073de4ee5
======
PaulHoule
A wonderful but typical case study of fixing a bug in software.

